# The Hobbit Movie Figures - OR "Hobbiton, we have a problem!"



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All;

Well, I have been waiting for the figures for The Hobbit movie to become available, so I could use them with my Brandywine & Gondor Railroad equipment. I noticed that there were two sizes offered: an "action figure" size, that would probably work well in 7/8th scale, and small figures that should look good with 1:24 through 1:20.3 scales. Today I purchased a set of five of the small figures - four dwarves and Bilbo the hobbit. I have posed Dwalin, Bilbo, and Thorin together. The set also includes Kili and Fili. The figures are well detailed and somewhat poseable.










Now comes the rub. I compared them with the figures produced for The Lord of The Rings. The TLOTL figures were just the right size for our trains. The new figures are not! Dwalin is supposed to be a large dwarf, but still a dwarf, YET he dwarfs the Nazgul! Granted the Nazgul is stooped, but were things equal, his head would still be higher than a dwarf's. I know, I know, the things are "just toys," BUT you would think that the powers that be could still have kept them to the same scale from one set of movies to the next! After all, the toy makers can do that with Star Wars and Star Trek figures.










Next I posed Thorin and Bilbo with the coach guard. Now the coach guard is a fairly robust fellow. He is supposed to be a descendant of Beorn, the giant man who could take on the shape of a bear. Notice that Thorin is almost equal in size to the coach guard. Bilbo is no slouch either. He is almost too tall for the platform of the coach. Well, now what do I do?










I have decided that Bilbo shall become Bandobras Took II, Pippin Took's eldest son. The "back story" is that Pippin had the lad drink a glass of Fangorn Forrest water daily while he was growing up (and UP!). This child actually became larger than his famous ancestor, Bandobras, who was said to be large enough to ride a horse. As for the dwarves, I have decided that they shall just be men, either Rangers (kin to Aragorn), or men-at-arms in the service of Gondor. (Their heads aren't big enough anyway.) I just hope I can find more dwarf-sized dwarves someday.

And I hope that my findings may help someone else.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, 
Look at the figures from Games Workshop. 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landing.jsp?catId=cat970001a&rootCatGameStyle=athletic 
They are mainly for wargaming and might be a bit expensive. 
LAO


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Been there and back again


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry; 

That site looks promising, but I cannot find any mention of the scale of the figures. I will try to call them sometime to get an idea for size. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Dave,
Games Workshp figures are 25 mm exxeggerated for 40 k and fantasy, the hobbit figues are 25 mm scale ( or very close to it)
Kind regards 
michael


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Michael; 

Just how does that translate into a proportion? Does it mean 25mm = 1m? In that case, the figures are much smaller than 1:24. Just let me know whenever you can. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Dave, yes the figures are far to small for g Scale, they are roughly 0 scale give or take a bit.
From memory GW made a model range called inqusitor based on their 40 k gaming system with models somewhere in the g scale spectrum. I am not sure if they are still around they where great models but rather expensive, also those models were metal and had to be painted.
If i find a link I will post it
Kind regards michael 

Ok found them they are still around..
Go back to the games workshop site and look for the specialist game section then look for inqusitor.
The models are 54 mm scale so 54 mm to the meter....
Hope this helps you.
If you are looking for other models google wargaming models there is plenty of companies around who make them. But the most common sizes are 15 mm ( roughly tt to ho scale) and 25 mm roughly o scale.
If i find something in g scale i ll send you a message or post it here.
Kind regards michael


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

A little off topic here but I would be very cautious about clicking on this website http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...e=athletic 

I did in an effort to check things out. Before proceeding though I had to agree to allow it to place a cookie. It was later in the morning when I was Googling some things and I noticed that everytime I tried to go to a website I was "redirected" to a spamish looking site. 

I have checked it out with Norton, etc and have thus been unsuccessful in getting rid of it. I "Binged" the problem and it looks like it could actually be "Google Redirect Virus" and can be a bit difficult to get rid of. 

So be cautious!! 

and...Happy New Year!! 

Richard


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Not sure about this specific link but gw are a reputable company, i have a link to their australia page in my favourites hence i did not use the specific link supplied, bormallt their homepage redirects you to the local gw page.... 
Not sure about the redirect you mentioned, but then i am running linux and mac os...


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

In wargaming the "scale" of the figure is the nominal height of a man. Thus 25mm means they are building figures approximately 25mm high (or close to one inch). However different companies measure the height to different places. Some measure it to the eyes. Others to the top of the head. Still others to the top of the hat. 

So as a rough estimation you could use figures near these "scales". 

1:20.3 90mm 
1:22.5 81mm 
1:24 76mm 
1:29 63mm 
1:32 57mm 

At least that is approximately my height in the various scales.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Ironton on 01 Jan 2013 08:13 AM 
1:20.3 90mm 
1:22.5 81mm 
1:24 76mm 
1:29 63mm 
1:32 57mm 

yes, Ironton got it more or less right. the mm numbers normally give the standard height of a person of 170 cm. (about 5' 6") 
of the top of my head: 1:32 = 54mm figures
1:24 = 70mm figures
1:45 (0 scale) = 38mm
1:87 (H0) = 19mm


and the 25mm figures are about 1:68

as there are about 25 mms to the inch, the figures in question are exactly ONE INCH in height!


----------

